# Dúvida sobre PCE FWS20



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 08:36)

Alguém me pode tirar uma duvida sobre esta estação, visto estar a pensar adquiri-la?
O sensor de temperatura pode ser separado do resto da estação de modo a facilitar a colocação de um RS artesanal para obter melhores leituras de temperatura ou tem de estar fixo junto ao resto da estação?
Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

Duvida para quem mandou vir uma PCE FWS20 da PCE Iberica depois de preencher os dados todos apareceu pedido confirmado, agora como posso seguir onde está a encomenda? Eles mandam algo para o email ou por SMS? Agradecia ajuda, obrigado.


----------



## talingas (6 Fev 2017 às 14:02)

O sensor da temperatura está ligado aos restantes sensores por fio. Portanto essa "separação" será só até onde fio alcance, não devendo como é óbvio ficar totalmente estendido. Mas o facto e levar um RS artesanal não inviabiliza o facto de o sensor da temperatura estar montado no mesmo suporte dos restantes sensores, depende do suporte. Quanto ao seguimento da encomenda, não faço ideia, a minha foi tão rápida a chegar que nem me preocupei com o assunto. Nem sei precisar se recebi algum email na altura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

talingas disse:


> O sensor da temperatura está ligado aos restantes sensores por fio. Portanto essa "separação" será só até onde fio alcance, não devendo como é óbvio ficar totalmente estendido. Mas o facto e levar um RS artesanal não inviabiliza o facto de o sensor da temperatura estar montado no mesmo suporte dos restantes sensores, depende do suporte. Quanto ao seguimento da encomenda, não faço ideia, a minha foi tão rápida a chegar que nem me preocupei com o assunto. Nem sei precisar se recebi algum email na altura.


Ah pronto então nesse caso será facil adaptar um RS artesanal, muito obrigado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

Para quem encomendou uma estação da PCE Iberica sabem dizer quanto tempo demorou a chegar mais ou menos? Obrigado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 09:15)

Alguém me sabe dizer se esta estação permite colocar os dados online num site tipo o wunderground? Obrigado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

Boas, estou com um problema. A PCE FWS 20  chegou hoje e estou com um problema com a pressao atmosferica. Antes de mais devo selecionar absoluta ou relativa? A absoluta está a dar 973 hPa, que se passa?
Alguém ajuda?


----------



## talingas (7 Fev 2017 às 20:49)

Isso é normal. Escolhe a relativa, ajusta-a pela estação mais fidedigna que tiveres perto de ti.


----------



## talingas (7 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se esta estação permite colocar os dados online num site tipo o wunderground? Obrigado.



Permite, vais ter que usar o Cumulus para fazer isso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

Já li aqui no fórum que o pluviometro da PCE FWS 20 é pouco profundo e em situações de chuva forte tende a contar menos precipitação do que a realidade...
Isto é verdade ou apenas um "mito" ?


----------



## Kraliv (13 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

O pluviómetro devido ao facto de ter "_as paredes baixas_" pode que não recolha/aproveite devidamente toda a precipitação!
Por isso o pessoal faz o brico 

http://guardianoweb.altervista.org/Meteo.html


----------



## criz0r (14 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

Boas, é precisamente o que vou fazer este fim de semana, já tinha feito uma pesquisa acerca dos Pluviómetros da PCE/Offset e de facto em situações de chuva forte o acumulado não corresponde à realidade.
Aproveito este tópico para fazer uma questão, a minha offset comprada no mês passado tem funcionado na perfeição, porém reparei que nos dois dias de trovoada que tive curiosamente a estação perdeu a ligação para o sensor externo e consequentemente os registos da mesma. Já alguém se deparou com esta situação? Alguma solução possível? Obrigado desde já a todos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Boas. Para quem tem a PCE FWS 20, alguma vez vos aconteceu ela "inventar" precipitação? Hoje a minha decidiu inventar 0,3mm... Andei lá a ver e não acredito que o vento a tenha abanado eu fixei aquilo devidamente....


----------

